# Hiring



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

We are a residential drywall contractor from St. Clairsville, OH. We need to hire an experienced patch and repair person. The pay is $28.00 per hour on payroll, with a company truck.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

*crickets*


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Whoa! Not all at once guys. This site must be dead. I was kind of expecting three pages of insults by now about the pay I am offering or maybe a story or two about the pay rates in New Zealand and Canada. Everybody must me busy or somewhere else :blink:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sadly, I think the time for Drywall Talk has come and gone!  I still check in, but nothing much happens here.
I'm in eastern PA, so I can't really make the commute for your job!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, she's a goner.


----------

